# Is spraying ant killer going to affect hedgehogs health?



## Hh9 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lately ive seen ants in the room my hedgehog is housed in... If i spray ant killer will the smell hurt him??


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't risk one of the sprays. I use this stuff in my house: http://www.terro.com/terro-ant-dust because it doesn't have a smell and stays right where you shake it. When I first moved into the place I'm at now there were ants everywhere, so I actually did a line along the entire perimeter of the basement. It worked, and it didn't affect any of my pets.

If you decide to use the powder, remove your hog from the room, put the powder down, wait ten minutes, and then put your hog back. It does kick up a small amount of dust as you're laying it, but it's much better than the sprays in my opinion.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I wish I had known about that stuff a year and a half ago! I had ants coming up from the carpet directly underneath the table Nico's cage was on. Let me tell you, it was not a fun fight as I didn't want to use sprays either.

I ended up using bait traps which wound up working really well. I don't remember the brand. I also frebreezed the crap out of the carpet where they were coming out to slow them down. I'm guessing the febreeze broke up their chem trail. I moved her cage before I did and waited until it was dry before I put it back. Haven't seen ants back in the spot since. But I also think we managed to kill the colony and a new one doesn't seem to have taken its place.

Still, I'll be sure to look into that product for myself. Keeping unwanted pests from your home is a never ending battle.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Use this.

http://thehappyhousewife.com/home-management/how-to-get-rid-of-ants-with-three-ingredients/

I swear by it. I had ants 5 different times before I got Ichiro and the exterminator kept coming and I bought plenty of things at the store and they never left, the I used the mix with boric acid and they all died, I saw thousands of them dead in my kitchen floor. Last night I saw few in my bathroom and I did it again and they are all gone now.

It's cheap and it works.


----------

